# Prayers needed



## Hilsman (Jun 21, 2015)

If y'all could say a prayer for my grandmama. She's not doing good. The Dr. told my granddaddy to start thinking about hospice for her. Also say a prayer for my granddaddy. He doesn't show it but I know it's tearing him apart seeing her like this and not being able to do anything for her. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 21, 2015)

Thoughts and prayers...


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jun 21, 2015)

Hils, sorry to hear this.  I don't know which is worse, watching them go downhill and the suffering, or having them gone in a flash and never having the chance to tell them goodbye or how much you care for them.

Prayers for the family.


----------



## mattech (Jun 21, 2015)

Dang, I really hate to hear this. Praying for your family, and if you need anything, just let me know.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 21, 2015)

Sorry to here that Hils. You got em.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 21, 2015)

Prayers for strength for you and your family sir.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 21, 2015)

Prayers sent for all concerned Hils.


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 22, 2015)

Sorry to hear about the troubles your grand parents are having.  Prayers sent.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jun 22, 2015)

Prayers for strength & guidance


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks Everyone


----------



## speedcop (Jun 22, 2015)

our prayers added, sorry to hear


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 23, 2015)

Prayers added from here.


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 15, 2015)

Please say a prayer for our family. She passed this morning at about 2. 

The last few weeks have been really tough on us. I'm just glad that she is not in pain anymore.


----------



## cramer (Aug 15, 2015)

You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Jeff C. (Aug 15, 2015)

Hilsman said:


> Please say a prayer for our family. She passed this morning at about 2.
> 
> The last few weeks have been really tough on us. I'm just glad that she is not in pain anymore.



Really sorry to hear this and that I missed your first post about it, Hils. Prayers sent from here.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 15, 2015)

I also missed your first post, Hilsman, prayers for everyone.


----------



## mattech (Aug 15, 2015)

Dang, really the to read this. Praying for y'all.


----------



## ccherry (Aug 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear Hils... Prayers for the family


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 15, 2015)

Prayers sent! Sorry for yalls loss hils, she is in a better place now.


----------



## karen936 (Aug 15, 2015)

Hils so sorry to hear about your grandma 
its so hard to loose them. Prayers sent for your
family.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 15, 2015)

Sorry to hear Hils. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## K80 (Aug 16, 2015)

You got it brother, condolences to your family.


----------



## formula1 (Aug 16, 2015)

*re:*

Still praying for your family today. May the peace and comfort of Christ rest upon your family!


----------



## Sharpshooter (Aug 16, 2015)

Prayers for your family


----------



## Hilsman (Aug 16, 2015)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Doboy Dawg (Aug 16, 2015)

*Praying for You*

Praying for God's grace for you and your family during this time.

God's 
Riches
At
Christ's
Expense


----------

